# How to Limit Bandwidth on a specific computer in a Wifi Network?



## BradleyW

I think this could help you.
http://www.netlimiter.com/


----------



## beers

Simple, tell her to buy her own connection and cut her off.


----------



## iinversion

If your router has QoS options I believe you can limit bandwidth to her particular local IP.


----------



## stukav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> If your router has QoS options I believe you can limit bandwidth to her particular local IP.


Do you know how I could do that? Sorry, I really have no idea how to configure that one... >.>


----------



## The_Rocker

Get a router with QoS. (Quality Of Service).

You can prioritise certain type of traffic (like VOIP or Games) and also control bandwidth available to clients.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stukav*
> 
> Do you know how I could do that? Sorry, I really have no idea how to configure that one... >.>


If you have a dd-wrt capable router I suggest getting that because the QoS options on that firmware are pretty nice. This is what my QoS section looks like:



You can set uplink/downlink bandwidths and control bandwidth priority based on a number of factors.


----------



## stubass

so9me good susgestions here but only one is fool proof, Beers susgestion of just cut her off


----------



## stukav

Thanks for the suggestion on the QoS... I've managed to find it in the router page and saw some tutorial in the TP-Link site. I'll experiment with this one


----------



## stukav

I little update... so far, everything is going good. No more lag moments for me when gaming. We put fixed IP addresses on our PCs and set it to maximum bandwidth (highest priority)... the rest we just gave them max of 384kbps download...haha









Ever since, it's all been fun for us... and well, a lot of patience for my cousin who still continues doing stuffs with limited bandwidth (medium priority).


----------



## pn0yb0i

I use Netbalancer


----------



## stukav

So, I tried out the QoS method... unfortunately I ran into some problems in the long run.. It kinda had a conflict with my ISP that it caused the computers wherein I placed the IP addresses in. Ultimately, the ones wherein I had IP addresses set up where not able to connect to the internet any more.

I was wondering what do you input in the DNS server...I figured that it might be the one that caused the conflict with the server. Any help would be much appreciated.



I just placed *192.168.1.1* on the preferred DNS server which is the modem IP. I have no idea on how to set this up... help please?

Thanks.


----------



## stubass

use googleDNS
so put 8.8.8.8
and alternet put 8.8.4.4


----------



## SgtMunky

The way I do it, because my brother is wireless from the router in my room, and I'm wired, I just cover it up and it severely lowers his signal


----------



## Scorpii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stukav*
> 
> So, I tried out the QoS method... unfortunately I ran into some problems in the long run.. It kinda had a conflict with my ISP that it caused the computers wherein I placed the IP addresses in. Ultimately, the ones wherein I had IP addresses set up where not able to connect to the internet any more.
> I was wondering what do you input in the DNS server...I figured that it might be the one that caused the conflict with the server. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> I just placed *192.168.1.1* on the preferred DNS server which is the modem IP. I have no idea on how to set this up... help please?
> Thanks.


For the IP address set the address you want the PC to use (so, for example 192.168.1.4)
Subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
And default gateway is your routers local IP (so 192.168.1.1 in your example)

For the DNS servers I (and many people) use Google's, as they are apparently faster.

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## Quantum Reality

The other way you could do this is with static DHCP leases (example shows how DD-WRT does this).


----------



## stukav

Thanks a lot guys... I'll try this out. Cheers!


----------



## mercy54

I live with my brother. Ever since my sister came along, she constantly hogs up all the bandwidth downloading stuffs. so since she put torrent in the desktop computer i had no choice but to just download only with torrent.in the early stages we both had equal speed but nowadays im not getting any speed in my laptop.i use wifi and she uses desktop computer.any help as of how i can get better speed in my wifi connection.
Any help would really be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercy54*
> 
> I live with my brother. Ever since my sister came along, she constantly hogs up all the bandwidth downloading stuffs. so since she put torrent in the desktop computer i had no choice but to just download only with torrent.in the early stages we both had equal speed but nowadays im not getting any speed in my laptop.i use wifi and she uses desktop computer.any help as of how i can get better speed in my wifi connection.
> Any help would really be appreciated. Thanks.


might want to start your own thread bud, this one is over a year old.


----------



## Unknownm

this all sounds good but I'm the type of person to be sneaky even though my parents don't know how to log into a router and even know what it is.

Replace router with server PC which is connected from ISP. That way you can control any IP bandwidth and know 100% with real-time data AKA Windows w/ netlimit on each device. Than hook up the router from the server PC so if you are ever out somewhere and got torrents or dl going and something decides to hog up some data. Limit it to the actual router through a remote desktop connection


----------



## remixedcat

Static DHCP and then also configuring his system to be on a guest network and then you can limit the speed of it.


----------



## el lalala

HEY... can u tell me how to set up the fix ip and set to the higest priority?


----------



## remixedcat

What router do you have?


----------



## ryzen1700

I wanted to get the best speeds, so I throttled everyone else's bandwidth. I gave my computer a max. priority of 7 and the others, a max. priority of 0.

I did the speedtest.net on the priority 0 computer and the download scored 1.5 mbps. xD


----------

